# Anfängerfrage: Startbildschirm



## Guest (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Anfängerfrage. Ich bastel gerade mein erstes kleines Programm und möchte vor dem öffnen des eigentlichen Frames ein kleines Startbild (jpg 200x250 pixel) anzeigen. Es soll nur das Bild (ohne Rahmen) dargestellt werden und wenn möglich ein Schatten dahintergelegt werden.

Wenn ich einen JFrame nutze erhalte ich ja immer diesen Rahmen und oben Rechts die Buttons zum Schließen und 
Maximieren. Was nutze ich da? und wie leg ich den Schatten an? Muss dieser im Bild enthalten sein?

Vielleicht hat sogar jemand ein kleines Beispiel.

Danke


----------



## Maeher (12. Mai 2008)

Du kannst ein Window oder JWindow (ähnlich Frame oder JFrame aber ohne Titelleiste etc.) verwenden.
Ab Java 6 gibt es auch eine extra Funktion die bereits vor dem Ausführen deines Java-Codes etwas entsprechendes anzeigt: java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/misc/splashscreen.html Abschnitt "How to Use a JAR File to Display Splash Screen".


----------



## NoX (12. Mai 2008)

Diese Leiste mit Maximieren etc. kriegste auch per setUndecorated( true ) weg...


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mai 2008)

In der FAQ gibts ein Beispiel.


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2008)

Danke,

an die FAQ habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Aber zu der FAQ habe ich noch eine Frage. Ich habe eine Klasse die eigentlich ohne GUI auskommt. Wie folgendes Beispiel zeigt:

public class hw(String args[]){
  System.out.println("HALLO WELT");
}

Jetzt möchte ich hier den SplashScreen zeigen. Die Funktion in der GUI verlangt jedoch einen Frame. Wie passe ich das denn nun an? Und wie prüfe ich ob das System eine grafische Ausgabe überhaupt unterstützt?


----------

